# Braumeister Pump Issue



## BeerSwiller (29/5/12)

Hi All,

I have a 20L Braumeister which i have used for about 8 brews so far, I'm having a problem where the pump will work fine when used on manual mode with cool/warm water when cleaning, but when the unit had a pump break whilst brewing it takes a while for the pump to actually start, it sound as if it does a few revolutions then stops and keeps trying until it eventually starts. 

The same thing happens if i interrupt the brew and then press continue.
I have had a new pump sent from Spiedel and seems to be doing the same thing... Just wondering if anyone else has a similar issue??

Thanks


----------



## Malted (29/5/12)

Beerswiller said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a 20L Braumeister which i have used for about 8 brews so far, I'm having a problem where the pump will work fine when used on manual mode with cool/warm water when cleaning, but when the unit had a pump break whilst brewing it takes a while for the pump to actually start, it sound as if it does a few revolutions then stops and keeps trying until it eventually starts.
> 
> ...




Have you discussed the matter with your Braumeister supplier?


----------



## doon (29/5/12)

Are you properly ventilating the pump before you start? You need to put it in manual mode then tilt it away from you at 45 degree angle and turn pump on and off a few times. 

I Had exactly the same issue until I started doing this process. Have never had the issue since


----------



## Maheel (29/5/12)

doon said:


> You need to put it in manual mode then tilt it away from you at 45 degree angle and turn pump on and off a few times.



out of interest is that tilt the whole unit & is that in the manual ?


----------



## Wimmig (29/5/12)

I had a similar problem with my new BM. The first 2 batches went fine, after that pump troubles. Mark from MHB sent a new pump up, did a brew on it and it seemed to go all fine. I'll keep an eye on it during the next few batches in the coming weeks. My problems were pretty similar to yours.


----------



## doon (29/5/12)

Maheel said:


> out of interest is that tilt the whole unit & is that in the manual ?



Yes tilt whole unit. It's in the manual page 8 point 10.3


----------



## mwd (29/5/12)

Probably a method to bleed out the air. Pumps don't work very well if they are trying to compress air.


----------



## Maheel (29/5/12)

doon said:


> Yes tilt whole unit. It's in the manual page 8 point 10.3



kind of hope your taking the piss :lol: :unsure:


----------



## doon (29/5/12)

No. You don't fill the whole thing you just put enough water in to cover heating elements and then tilt it away from you. I have not had an issue since doing this but did before


----------



## doon (29/5/12)

And I went and looked at manual I don't have it memorised!!


----------



## alfadog (29/5/12)

I have had this problem and have got to the point that I am having a pump sent out from Germany. I have tried the ventilation trick but it may have been too late to save the pump. Will keep you posted on the outcome with the new pump.


----------



## doon (29/5/12)

Yeah it says in that little section in manual that pump can run dry if you don't do this and it stuffs the pump. Hopefully new pump goes ok for you!


----------



## juzz1981 (30/5/12)

Hmmm, well I have a brand new pump from Germany and its doing the same thing, couldnt see it being the controller??


----------



## doon (30/5/12)

And your doing the ventilating thing?


----------



## juzz1981 (30/5/12)

I haven't tried tilting but on startup the controller automatically performs a ventilation


----------



## doon (30/5/12)

Try tilting it then and doing it in manual it's the trapped air bubbles that the pump struggles to clear


----------



## SJW (30/5/12)

Mine was doing the very same thing. Then I started to vent it properly and now its fine. Just give it a few good runs in manuel mode and even tilt it a bit and I tap mine with the handle of a small screwdriver just to get the small air bubbles out from behind the impeller.
Works perfect every time now.
Also while its upside down drying, unscrew the pump and pop off the impeller and make sure the holes are not blocked in the impeller, as this will trap air also.


----------



## juzz1981 (30/5/12)

SJW said:


> Mine was doing the very same thing. Then I started to vent it properly and now its fine. Just give it a few good runs in manuel mode and even tilt it a bit and I tap mine with the handle of a small screwdriver just to get the small air bubbles out from behind the impeller.
> Works perfect every time now.
> Also while its upside down drying, unscrew the pump and pop off the impeller and make sure the holes are not blocked in the impeller, as this will trap air also.



I always unscrew the pump whilst upside down and clear any blocked holes, I'm not sure if this is different to what your talking about. It the pump turns on for a few revolutions then Clicks off, it continues to do this until it eventually fully starts. I would have thought if it was an air problem then the pump would still turn, just not actually 'pump'? 
Frustrating


----------



## Andyd (30/5/12)

SJW said:


> ... and I tap mine with the handle of a small screwdriver just to get the small air bubbles out from behind the impeller.



Reminds me of the old days trying to start my old '74 Corolla in the mornings... pour a bucket of hot water over the engine and hit the starter motor solidly with a hammer, then everything ticked over fine 

Andy


----------



## probablynathan (17/6/12)

juzz1981 said:


> I always unscrew the pump whilst upside down and clear any blocked holes, I'm not sure if this is different to what your talking about. It the pump turns on for a few revolutions then Clicks off, it continues to do this until it eventually fully starts. I would have thought if it was an air problem then the pump would still turn, just not actually 'pump'?
> Frustrating




First brew on the 20ltr Braumiester yesterday went great and the pump worked great. After I had cleaned the BM and the pump I filled it with clean water put it in manual and turned the pump on and got a similar problem. The pump stops and starts 1 -20 times until the pump starts to run normally, even after venting and getting it running if I stop the pump and start it again the same thing happens.


any advice?


----------



## doon (17/6/12)

So you tilted it back at 45 degree angle when you vented the pump?


----------



## BeerSwiller (17/6/12)

doon said:


> So you tilted it back at 45 degree angle when you vented the pump?




Actually worked out the problem, the new pump that was sent has a manufacturing problem so just awaiting a new pump to be sent...


----------



## probablynathan (17/6/12)

doon said:


> So you tilted it back at 45 degree angle when you vented the pump?



Sure did, 

I filled it up again today tilted it back 45 degrees and vented the pump now it starts after 1-3 tries. once the pump starts it seems to run fine.

Ill brew again later in the week as soon as I have a free fermenter and will see how it goes.


----------



## doon (17/6/12)

Once you ventilate the pump in manual then switch it to automatic and start it, it will always switch on and off a few times as this is the auto ventilation. It's just that if you only do auto ventilation that's when problems seem to occur


----------



## alfadog (17/6/12)

I had this problem and was sent a new impeller from Germany, after installing the new impeller and giving it a few runs, even with manual ventilation at 45 deg, it still makes a few rattles and then goes quiet again after each pump break

Hope this is not the start of the same problem.


----------



## doon (17/6/12)

I have had that rattle noise a couple of times almost sounds like a small pebble in there. Last time it happened there was crud in the impeller. Once cleaned it ran fine. Maybe small imperfections can cause impeller to not spin properly?


----------



## probablynathan (10/8/12)

probablynathan said:


> First brew on the 20ltr Braumiester yesterday went great and the pump worked great. After I had cleaned the BM and the pump I filled it with clean water put it in manual and turned the pump on and got a similar problem. The pump stops and starts 1 -20 times until the pump starts to run normally, even after venting and getting it running if I stop the pump and start it again the same thing happens.
> 
> 
> any advice?



After speeking with Chris at Grain and Grape about the issue a new pump was sent from Speidel. Apparently some pumps had a programming problam. 
The new pump arrived within two weeks and I have had no problams. :icon_cheers:


----------



## doon (8/12/12)

I actually had to get a new pump for mine yesterday. After not having any issues for ages all of a sudden once the I got to mash out temps the pump would just sit there after pump break trying to kick back on but never would. 

Will have to wait and see if this fixes issue. The new pump sure does sound a lot cleaner and stronger then old one.

Chris is a bloody legend had new pump ready to go when I rang him


----------



## Batz (8/12/12)

How do you guys fill your Braumeisters?

I use a hose (yes proper water one) and as I fill it, I put the hose in the pump suction and discharge holes. This expels any air caught in the pump or impeller, and even at start up of auto ventilation no air bubbles come out at all. Pump is always full primed without any air pockets. No need for tilting, easy as.

Batz


----------



## doon (8/12/12)

Fill a pot then dump it in. Usually fill just above element then tilt back and vent pump then dump in rest of water. Was actually wondering to myself the other day if this may be causing air to get back into pump. I need to get a sturdy enough metal trolley to put it on so I can wheel it into laundry where my hose is


----------



## proudscum (8/12/12)

Never had this problem.just filler up and start.No tilting.Interested to know why you would want to recirc when you have break material and hops in though as imo the intake holes in the pumps propeller are small and can clog.


----------



## Batz (8/12/12)

proudscum said:


> Never had this problem.just filler up and start.No tilting.Interested to know why you would want to recirc when you have break material and hops in though as imo the intake holes in the pumps propeller are small and can clog.



I've never had this either. Some brewers use an immersion chiller and run the pump while this is happening, not something I would do.



> I need to get a sturdy enough metal trolley to put it on so I can wheel it into laundry where my hose is



Keep an eye on ebay, they come up now and then.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Stainless-steel...=item35c23526ab


----------



## Batz (8/12/12)

proudscum said:


> i use this ikea job that works for me as it was sitting in the shed after kitchen up grade.




How do you like your hop rocket...I mean really do you get use from it? Is the price of whole hops worth it?

Oh and please don't post pictures wrong way up, it really pisses me. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (8/12/12)

Batz said:


> I use a hose (yes proper water one) and as I fill it, I put the hose in the pump suction and discharge holes.



I actually stopped doing this and found it has improved with a more natural fill. Granted, I am not using a 'proper' house - just a silicone one coming from a tap.

I got one pump replaced by the Spiedel guys. That thing fires up like a boss, no matter how I fill it. Makes the 'ok' pump seem like crap. Shoulda pushed to have both replaced!


----------



## doon (15/12/12)

Brewed with new pump in and it didnt miss a beat. Wonder if any one would want the old pump??


----------



## Batz (15/12/12)

doon said:


> Brewed with new pump in and it didnt miss a beat. Wonder if any one would want the old pump??




I'll like to see what goes wrong with these pumps, so yes I'll like it but I'll be stripping it. Must be the fitter in me.

Batz


----------



## rbtmc (15/12/12)

Is this a common problem? 
If I were to drop $3500 on a fancy urn I'd expect to not have to replace faulty parts from time to time.


----------



## doon (15/12/12)

I think it was from models that came out last year issue between pump and computer from what I could find on web and from grain and grape


----------

